# Skinny RIR



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Know nothing so forgive me. I know the those island red is a lanky breed, but I've always been able to feel her breast bone since I've had her (3 weeks). She eats like a pig, drinks has bright eyes and shiny feathers. I have a BR and an Australorp, which are so plump by comparison. Is this normal for the breed or should I bring her in?









Not the best picture, but all I have with me right now. She's about 23 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for always coming to ease my mind Apyl!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a problem, I've been trying to pop in here and there the last couple days. We had out Hot Water heater go out and it almost exploded and detroyed flooring. So I've been pulling up floors, replacing them, getting a new water heater, and now need to figure out why the washing machine is leaking ugh.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yikes Apyl! What a miserable mess and expense! =( I've been studying like a mad woman the past 2 weeks. Final exams that have finally come to an end ... sort of. Just waiting to take my boards next. Graduated yesterday with my LPN degree. Finally! Best day of my life! I've worked so very hard for that day. Anyway, that's why my spurts on here have been short lately.

TJsGirls - your RIR looks like my 2 RIR's. They are taller and thinner than my very round Barred Rocks. Both breeds going on 3 yrs old on the 16th.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks 7chicks and congrats to you!!! What a major accomplishment! I remember the day I got my masters, what a feeling! I'm sure you'll rock exams! Aply, yuck! Sound like my yesterday except it was a toilet that overflowed and ruined floors (old house, unable to shut down the main, two yr old running around playing in toilet water), sounds like we've got a few things going on, yet still have time to chat chickens! Thanks for your comments, it's pretty neat to see how different all the breeds are.


----------

